# Best CO2 System



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

I am finally going to set up a new tank (125g) with a co2 system. I am just looking for some feedback on what setups people are using and how they like it. I appreciate the help.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Minimum of a 10lb CO2 tank, 20lb preferred. Good name regulator..either from greenleafaquarium or this one CarbonDoser Electronic Co2 Regulator. Get a atomic diffuser from green leaf - biggest they make, inlines can be better if adaptable to your setup. Drop checker is imperative and it has to be used with 4dkh solution...also available at greenleaf.

Pretty much it.


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

If you have diy skills, building your own (regulator) is the best option in my opinion. There's a bit of a learning curve involved though.


----------



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oldpunk I do believe I have some mechanical aptitude, but I wouldn't even know how to begin something like that. While I have no problem building something, I am a bit of a fool when it comes to designing something. Do you know any good regulator plans so I can see if that is something I can do?


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

Here's a good place to start:

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f15/how-build-your-own-co2-regulator-41475.html

You'll probably figure out quickly if it's for you or not.


----------



## rfcandy (Nov 26, 2013)

Here is a high quality system:
youtube clip, search for "carbonregulator"

Reg
John


----------

